# Finding a toy breeder...?



## Samajade (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,

We're ready for a new toy member of the family - having lost our last a couple years ago. (My real heart dog. I took it hard and wanted to wait until I was really ready for another I so I didn't do the comparing thing.) Anyhow! She was from a sort of backyard breeder I now realize, who didn't do any health testing on the parents so I wouldn't go back to her. Want to do it right health-wise this time. 

So! I live in NY, right near NJ and would very much like to be able to meet the puppies rather than having them shipped. (More about that below.) So either driving distance (preferably) or at least a reasonably short plane ride for me (not so preferable but certainly doable for the right pup). If it matters, I've already spoken to Poco a Poco. I know about Barclay, but she only breeds black toys, so haven't contacted her yet (but will). And I'd like to _avoid _ Cabryn just based on what I've read here.

To further complicate it: I really want a specific personality pup. While a litter may all have great _temperaments _(as in being sound), every pup still has a slightly different personality. Obviously, this can't be seen until they are 8 weeks old or thereabouts, so am trying to find a breeder who doesn't have a litter, then take deposits on specific puppies at a week or so old. I don't want to pick my puppy until I can see the different personalities in the litter many weeks later. Are there any toy poodle breeders who do this and are willing to match the pup to the house, rather than placing based on color/markings/sex/whatever?

Would LOVE a red in the best of all worlds (black last choice), but really, I'm so much more interested in personality that color and sex takes a big back seat.

Thanks!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Linda Hurd from Hurd about Poodles in Warren, Ohio. She breeds for temperment. 4 of mine have come from her. 330-856-4039. She has reds or at least used to. I have not talked to her since i got Nicholas and he is almost 6.


----------



## Samajade (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you! Will check her out!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Barclay Poodles in Pensylvania has incredible dogs www.barclaypoodles.com I would also check out Poco A Poco Poodles in New Nersey Poco A Poco Toy Poodles

I would also check out the poodle club of america website for the local breeder referral. 

Good luck to you in your search


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Barclay has brown toys too.

Ah, red toy…. tough! There are 2 red toy breeders in FL. I have talked to both of them and they (and their dogs too) are pretty nice. Would you consider FL?


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Apricot Red Poodle Club - Red Apricot Poodle Club

Welcome to PCA!

Also, check here for toy poodle breeders and breeder referrals at Poodle club of America by state.


----------



## Samajade (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

schnauzerpoodle: Sure! I would prefer to be in driving distance of course, but Fla isn't out of the question - I'd have to fly in, meet the pups, then fly back (hopefully with my new honey in a crate under the seat!). Which are the 2 breeders you're thinking of?


----------

